# they don't care, do they?



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you significant other. i suspect mine is not the only one who really could care less about what you're doing with music. does it frustrate you? 

my wife has....rather vacuous taste when it comes to music. when i met her, *she some how didn't know about led zeppelin*. she has no stomach for rock music, especially the harder stuff like what i do. i write songs with my band. a few of them i think are pretty cool. i don't even bother to play them for her, because what i will get from her is tatamae. white lies to spare my feelings. sometimes i wish i could share them with her and it's frustrating. i can't be the only one. i would guess it's rather common. 
anyone else?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Right here

Yup


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Write on for her...problem solved


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Ya, same boat. My wife has great taste in music (generally), but doesn't pay much attention to my music. Used to bother me some days, not so much anymore. I don't write music that she'd pick to listen to, so her lukewarm interest in my tunes isn't a mystery to me at all. I'm also obsessive about music, lots of people find that exhausting which is also pretty understandable.

I definitely understand where you're coming from, I suppose I've just given up on the idea that music might be a common ground in our relationship.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey, lots of guys have hobbies their wives aren't keen on. Hunting, Old-timer's Hockey, Monster Trucks, Poker and lets not forget Music. That is why God invented "The Boys Night Out" and the man cave. Ladies have their own stuff. Tupperware Parties, Baby Showers, Lady Fitness - no men allowed, Book Clubs, Women Only Financial Investment Clubs, and Hortilogical Societies.

40 years ago I took the most beautiful woman I ever dated to hear Sonny Terry and Brownie Magee in a nightclub downtown on a Wednesday night. After the first set, she said, "Well, wasn't that nice. Tomorrow is a work day and I must be getting home." Just so you know, this wasn't a subtle hint that she would rather be between the sheets with me and that we could explore new things together until the wee hours. No, it was more like she was thinking, when she gets home it will take her an hour to take her make-up off and go through her evening cleansing routine. Then, she would have to get up early to go through her morning ritual and put on her make-up which takes an hour and a half. Her parents didn't like me because I wasn't good enough for their little princess. Best kiss-off I ever got. Still can't thank them enough because at that stage, I was totally smitten by her.

You have a wife. That is a good thing. She doesn't understand your music. I know lack of connection on your primary interest can be lonely. It goes both ways. A woman's orchid collection holds my interest for about 45 seconds, but at least I'd stay in the relationship. Now if she collects Care Bears or Precious Moments, that is a show stopper. I would only hesitate long enough to ask if I should lock the door as I leave.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

'Boys with toys. When will they grow up.'


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

C'mon guys! Women have always loved music...Monkees, Donny Osmond, Bay City Rollers, Bobby Vinton, Bobby Vee, Pat Boone, Frankie Avalon, Fabian, Elvis, Ricky Martin, Justin Timberlake, Justin Bieber............


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

You're confusing women with girls.
Except for Elvis.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> you significant other. i suspect mine is not the only one who really could care less about what you're doing with music.



If she could care less, that means that she cares at least a little bit. If she couldn't care less (which is the actual expression you were trying to use) then I can see why it might bother you. 

But I am sure she will have interests that you couldn't care less about so does it really matter? As long as you have a bunch of common interests that you share, all is good.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't care that the wife doesn't care about most of the music I like and try at times to play. She's newish country and I'm pre 70's Rock and Roll and she doesn't get the bagpipe music on the Harley. Actually she doesn't get a lot. But she'shas her own Harley and is good with money......which is why I have 2 Harleys and enough guitars and amps to play my kind of music.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> You're confusing women with girls.
> Except for Elvis.


I don't want to grow up, I just want to play with girls. Women are to serious and want to become wives and not care.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Thankfully, I have a very supportive wife. She encourages me to play and fortunately our musical tastes, although not exact, are similar.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Krelf said:


> C'mon guys! Women have alway loved music...Monkees, Donny Osmond, Bay City Rollers, Bobby Vinton, Bobby Vee, Pat Boone, Frankie Avalon, Fabian, Elvis, Ricky Martin, Justin Timberlake, Justin Bieber............


Back in the day some of these guys would put girls in the mood and I'd make use of that. The last 3 are just jokes right?


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Back in the day some of these guys would put girls in the mood and I'd make use of that. The last 3 are just jokes right?


 Electraglide, when are you publishing your memoirs? 
Now this and your other posts sound like an adventure story I'd like to read.
Remember, "Pictures, or it didn't happen."


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, my wife has ZERO interest in my playing. Most of the time that's fine, but there are times, particularly when I'm playing out that I would love for her to come out with the kids to hear me play. Not so much for her, we've been together 15+ years, there's no more mystery there, but for the kids whom I'm still interested in impressing for some reason. Still ZERO interest. While it's a little disappointing, I get it. The plus side is, I don't have to pretend to be interested in any of the CRAP she likes.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

skilsaw said:


> Electraglide, when are you publishing your memoirs?
> Now this and your other posts sound like an adventure story I'd like to read.
> Remember, "Pictures, or it didn't happen."


They didn't have pictures back then.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

To me, the answer is simple: write something you know she'll like - but you do as well. 

My guitar is just background noise to my wife until I fill a room with some fingerstyle acousticky stuff (my background noise).


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Remember the days when our wives (or girl friends) used to come out to all our gigs and sit there for the whole evening just so they could sit with us on our breaks. "What happened"


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

They realized no one else wanted us anyhow, so they no longer had to do all that stuff? lol


----------



## darkwaters (Feb 2, 2016)

My S.O. doesn't think much of my gear obsession. Her attitude is: one electric, one acoustic, one amp, done. She may actually have a point, but please, please don't tell her I said that. 

She does, however, love to hear me play and that's after 25 years, so that's pretty cool. She wouldn't dream of missing a gig.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

colchar said:


> If she could care less, that means that she cares at least a little bit. If she couldn't care less (which is the actual expression you were trying to use) then I can see why it might bother you.












***************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


it's no deal breaker or anything, that she doesn't really care for rock & roll, or what i'm doing with the guitar. sometimes it's a little frustrating, because when i do something cool, it would be nice if i could share it with someone i care about. that's all i'm saying. that's how i am, i suspect the rest of you are the same in that, you want to share every good thing with your partner. _or, at least what you perceive to be good.




adcandour said:



To me, the answer is simple: write something you know she'll like - but you do as well.

My guitar is just background noise to my wife until I fill a room with some fingerstyle acousticky stuff (my background noise).

Click to expand...

_
that may work for some of you, and good for you, i say. but unless i begin playing contemporary christian worship music, that ain't gonna happen. that's the length and breadth of her musical taste. and that ain't gonna happen. i actually have tried other stuff, but she has no interest. i once asked her what if i learn to play shamisen? i asked her if she wanted to go see a noh play. no, it's too asian, she says. what? really?
actually my wife doesn't really have a hobby that one might share, although i have suggested nearly everything under the sun. she likes to read her e-books. she likes to watch asian dramas, which are always sadder than sad. i do watch and enjoy them with her, so we have that. but it ain't rock & roll.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

a) "Turn that down" - as I play my acoustic...nuff said.
b) I'm thinking of selling a guitar and maybe an amp..."GOOD, it's about time but didn't you say that last year!....".
c) "Where are you going"...out, might drop by a music store. "Great, but you don't have the time to take me shopping or do the dishes"
d) After selling gear and showing her the proceeds of my sale. "You should have asked more for it"
e) if I buy some musical gear, magically, the amount I paid (cash, always) is always reduced by a factor of 50%


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

skilsaw said:


> Electraglide, when are you publishing your memoirs?
> Now this and your other posts sound like an adventure story I'd like to read.
> Remember, "Pictures, or it didn't happen."


in 2929.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> a) "Turn that down" - as I play my acoustic...nuff said.
> b) I'm thinking of selling a guitar and maybe an amp..."GOOD, it's about time but didn't you say that last year!....".
> c) "Where are you going"...out, might drop by a music store. "Great, but you don't have the time to take me shopping or do the dishes"
> d) After selling gear and showing her the proceeds of my sale. "You should have asked more for it"
> e) if I buy some musical gear, magically, the amount I paid (cash, always) is always reduced by a factor of 50%


GF^%@ Suddenly my wife's disinterest isn't so bad. Faaaaaaaaack.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

darkwaters said:


> My S.O. doesn't think much of my gear obsession. *Her attitude is: one electric, one acoustic, one amp, done. She may actually have a point, but please, please don't tell her I said that. *.



Not a problem. Please mail the cheque to me at:

Steadfastly's Home
Minto, NB G1T 1T1


----------



## darkwaters (Feb 2, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> Not a problem. Please mail the cheque to me at:
> 
> Steadfastly's Home
> Minto, NB G1T 1T1


When will I ever learn: "Inside voice. Inside voice." *#*(


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

My wife's musical tastes are very different from mine. So what! The only problem that causes is deciding what music we listen to in the car and we are mature enough to take turns. She has never come to see me play live but she supports me 100%. She lets me have friends over to jam and encourages me to go over to their house to jam. She has no problem when I go to a jam and show up at 1:30 in the morning and we both have to get up at 6:00. Being married is about give and take on both sides and understanding that your tastes may not be the same. My wife is into sewing and collects old sewing machines. I'll never understand that. We have a spare room full of sewing gear and fabric that I know will never get used. The next time she finds a sewing machine on Craig's List I'll happily drive for two hours with her to pick it up just as I know she'd do the same for me for a guitar.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been in my current relationship for 18 years now. That's a record for me. Anyway, the first time I played & sang for her she cried. I thought for sure I was on a roll. Things were going good. But somewhere in the first year or so she got jealous. Suddenly it was, "how many girls have you sung that song to?" "who did you learn that song for?" "who's that song written for?" and it became a real drag. I stopped singing for her, I stopped playing when she was around. But she supports my addiction and gives it a place in our home. She seems proud of what I do, but that green monster just won't let her be when it comes to watching me.
As far as musical tastes go, we're pretty compatible. She's a little more main-stream than I am, but that just helps keep me current.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

My wife is actually OK with my music and doesn't bother me about it. Sometimes she will ask me to learn how to play a country song she likes so she can sing along as I play.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> Suddenly it was, "how many girls have you sung that song to?" "who did you learn that song for?" "who's that song written for?"


when i was a teen i had a "pretty" song i wrote, mostly as a warm up exercise for chording. i bet i told a half a dozen girls i wrote it for them. hahahahaha
when i later saw the movie airheads, and brendan frazier did the same, i got a good laugh from that.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

My wife loves all kinds of music but what I produce with my guitar usually isn't very musical so I don't blame her if she does get up and leave the room.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

My SO still comes out, shleps a bit of gear and listens. It's more the social aspect, getting together with friends. Obviously, I'm a horrible ogre and only 'let her out' for my social functions. Musically, we are in the same book, if not always on exactly the same page. She'd be happy if I played more Eagles and less Sabbath, but it's a balance from night to night anyways. She does like the rockabilly stuff - but that may be the novelty factor.

She does not get the GAS thing at all. Hell, I don't know if I get the GAS thing while I'm actually in the middle of getting the GAS thing.




ed2000 said:


> e) if I buy some musical gear, magically, the amount I paid (cash, always) is always reduced by a factor of 50%


LOL
That goes along with "when I'm gone, I hope my wife doesn't sell off my gear for what I told her I paid for it."


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> you significant other. i suspect mine is not the only one who really could care less about what you're doing with music. does it frustrate you?


My fiancee teaches dance classes as part of her job, so she has to like music to a degree haha. But there's a small list of concerts that I'd go to that I can bring her to. Metal is out of the question. I think it's more that she's more sensitive to volume than most people.

She also cares what I'm doing with music because I gig and now I get to gig often. She knows that other than her, my life is mostly music. It wouldn't have worked if she didn't like that I play guitar and need to play live haha.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> you significant other. i suspect mine is not the only one who really could care less about what you're doing with music. does it frustrate you?


My wife could care less as long as:
a) she doesn't see the bill
b) she can't hear it
c) it doesn't prevent me from doing my husband-ly duties.



> i don't even bother to play them for her, because what i will get from her is tatamae. white lies to spare my feelings. sometimes i wish i could share them with her and it's frustrating. i can't be the only one. i would guess it's rather common.
> anyone else?


It used to frustrate me. Then the coin flipped the other way. She started knitting and began showing me hats, tuques, scarfs, etc. Now I know exactly how she feels when I show her creative projects that I'm working on. 

I get it now. It's all good.

It's funny. I could spend months writing and recording a song for her, but her response would probably be something along the lines of, "Oh, that's thoughtful." And the song was never seen or heard from again. In contrast, I cut a scrap piece of nicely figured Bocote into a 1"x3"x1/4" strip, drilled a small hole through it for a necklace, and lightly sanded it. Took me all of 5 minutes. That thing has been around her neck since the day I made it. She wears it everywhere, including to bed.

The same goes for stuff she does for me. She could spend a long time thinking about the perfect gift, give it to me, only to get a lame/empty response from me. Then she'll do something she feels is pretty insignificant, and it is like, "Best thing ever!!" It's part of the fun of figuring each other out.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> you significant other. i suspect mine is not the only one who really could care less about what you're doing with music. does it frustrate you?
> 
> my wife has....rather vacuous taste when it comes to music. when i met her, *she some how didn't know about led zeppelin*. she has no stomach for rock music, especially the harder stuff like what i do. i write songs with my band. a few of them i think are pretty cool. i don't even bother to play them for her, because what i will get from her is tatamae. white lies to spare my feelings. sometimes i wish i could share them with her and it's frustrating. i can't be the only one. i would guess it's rather common.
> anyone else?


Mine doesnt care, and im fine with that. because she also doesn't care so much as to throw roadblocks up at me. The closest thing to caring about it that shes shown was once buying me a guitar for xmas, and coming to a couple gigs. We have very little in common musically.
we have a weird "don't ask don't tell" relationship. she doesn't gripe about my hobbies or how I spend my money, and Im smart enough not to tell her how much things cost and try and get her to take an interest in them.
If I made her talk about Led Zeppelin (who I think suck anyways, but insert any other music topic in here), then she'd expect me to listen to how her work day was. And its just not worth it.
I have work friends, musician friends, sports friends, car friends etc. I don't think one person can fulfill all your intellectual needs any more.
That's why people have kids....to have someone in your life again that thinks youre still cool...for awhile anyways.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My first wife, pre-marriage, was: "Oh don't stop! I love to hear you play.", to post-marriage: "You and that damned guitar!"...............................


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

one skill I've learned along the way. When the wife goes out and buys something I think is stupid........I've learned to stop myself from giving her my opinion of her latest purchase. It's working for me.

She has asked that question of all questions though......."how many amps do you really need anyway?"


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I will show mine guitars online (usually a PRS...) being like "look at it! It's gorgeous! It's also your favourite colour!" and I get the "I see a guitar."

sidebar: Maybe I'm the odd one out but I always ask how her day was


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I get told how her day was whether I ask or not. Usually it consists of a poorly told story that starts in the middle, leaving out all the important bits like who, where, when...and I'm like wtf are you talking about. WORST STORY TELLER EVER. It's all part of her charm I guess.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@JBFairthorne I usually get "good" and then I ask for a funny story about work and then she'll actually give me details. I also say "have a good day at work" every day whether I get a response or not. It's a habit, I don't think either of us mind haha.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

My wife and I share a lot of our musical tastes, but certainly not all. She is very tolerant of the time I spend on music, and will come to gigs; she just doesn't like listening to me practice - way too repetitive; and the metronome annoys her - as it would anyone. Once the kids came to a solo gig and afterwards my son says, "You just played all the same stuff you play at home!"



Guitar101 said:


> Remember the days when our wives (or girl friends) used to come out to all our gigs and sit there for the whole evening just so they could sit with us on our breaks.


Nope.



High/Deaf said:


> My SO still comes out... It's more the social aspect, getting together with friends.


I'm pretty sure that if my wife didn't really like the other band spouses, she wouldn't come to many of our gigs.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I gotta commend my fiancee - I don't think she's missed me play since we started dating. So if she wants to go horseback riding again this summer, I won't be arguing it haha.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

For listening to music we have musical tastes that are similar enough - we find common ground. But there are definitely differences. There are no real musical styles that are an issue but individual performers can be a problem. I am more flexible than her  I mean who in their right mind doesn't like Ian Tyson...

If I play a gig somewhere she is always happy to come along, she makes a great fan/shill  She has zero interest in joining me when I go to a band practice or a jam.

She hates it when I am learning a new song, repeating it over and over, poorly, ad nauseam. Hell I can hardly stand that myself 

Overall she is happy I play music, overall she hates the amount of gear I have. We rarely discuss the next purchase, it just sorta shows up one day... "Have I seen that before?"


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> I will show mine guitars online (usually a PRS...) being like "look at it! It's gorgeous! It's also your favourite colour!" and I get the "I see a guitar."
> 
> *sidebar: Maybe I'm the odd one out but I always ask how her day was *


Its cute the way engaged ppl always talk as if its the same as being married . Post back in 10 years.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Deal!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Our tastes overlap a little but not enough to keep our record collections together. She has seen Bruce Cockburn, Buddy Guy, Oscar Peterson, and lots of folkies with me but isn't as likely to see a celtic music act with me in spite of having worked for a celtic festival in the past.

She didn't really get the guitar thing completely when we were dating, but she gradually came to accept it. Since I came into the relationship with scads of guitars she likely saw that as the default position. She never heard my bands before we met, and she ignored the first couple after we got hitched. There was one she really disliked but mostly because of a couple of the members she didn't trust much (not because of the music) and history proved her right in the end. Trouble was, that band lasted for 12+ years and that's a long time for your spouse to be disgusted with you. She has been a big fan and supporter of a couple of my groups, I really appreciate it, and the bands like her right back.

Nowadays she is the office manager for my music lesson business so I guess she is as supportive as possible. But every so often she questions my band/session/lesson judgement and I tread carefully.

Areas of conflict include expenditures, workload, and uninterrupted time for prep and recording. Though I see myself as the one who compromises more, the outside world might see it differently.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

My wife & I have been together for 10 years or so and she is nothing but encouraging when it comes to playing.

She doesn't understand the gear nor does she want to and that's cool with me. We each have our hobbies & space and these things help to ensure a healthy & happy relationship.

Our music tastes are much like a sine wave in that we intersect on occasion but are often way off course and that's totally cool too.

For the record, we _always _say 'I love you' whether it's on the phone, in public or whatever/wherever. I hope we always do.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Diablo said:


> Its cute the way engaged ppl always talk as if its the same as being married . Post back in 10 years.


LMAO it's true. And I'm freshly-enough married that I remember thinking "why would things be different after a dance and a vow-exchange?" Add the birth of our son a couple months ago, man... everything is different. Better overall, but very different.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

At what point does this devolve into either a) gushing about our partners or b) slamming them to the point people question our relationships? (No you don't have to answer!)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> That's why people have kids....to have someone in your life again that thinks youre still cool...for awhile anyways.


i'll admit my naivety on this one, i thought it was so i had someone to take out the trash and run the vacuum. i probably thought other ridiculously funny stuff too, but i don't remember.



JBFairthorne said:


> I get told how her day was whether I ask or not. Usually it consists of a poorly told story that starts in the middle, leaving out all the important bits like who, where, when...and I'm like wtf are you talking about. WORST STORY TELLER EVER. It's all part of her charm I guess.


your wife might be my wife's twin sister by the sound of it. funnier still is, i have hearing troubles, and she is soft spoken, and forgets to face me when she says things. i must drive her up the wall with making her constantly repeat stuff, but sweetheart that she is, she hasn't complained one time. about that


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fun thread!!

My wife prefers my acoustic noodling. (so do I)

She is extremely supportive about gear purchases.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> At what point does this devolve into either a) gushing about our partners or b) slamming them to the point people question our relationships? (No you don't have to answer!)


neither.
Again, that's young love talking...everything is so dramatic and over the top sensitive . A few years into marriage you don't over think it. More like "I'm lazy now, she's lazy now....meh....we 're ok with it. Who wants to go get burritos tonight?"


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd say we're reasonably lazy now. And burritos are conveniently just up the street


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

garrettdavis275 said:


> LMAO it's true. And I'm freshly-enough married that I remember thinking "why would things be different after a dance and a vow-exchange?" Add the birth of our son a couple months ago, man... everything is different. Better overall, but very different.


Ya, all kidding aside, our relationship changed 100x more from having a kid than simply getting married, prob because like most ppl, we lived in sin for a few years first anyways.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

greco said:


> Fun thread!!
> 
> My wife prefers my acoustic noodling. (so do I)
> 
> She is extremely supportive about gear purchases.


 Boring, How's your ...? Better not ask that. It makes me sound like a pervert.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm fairly sure that having a kid will change the relationship period, which is to be expected. Dog first for us


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

skilsaw said:


> Boring......


Based on what?


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

greco said:


> Based on what?


Sorry Greco. Trying to be funny backfired. Good thing I didn't finish the next question. That would have really crashed.
A wife who likes your music and supports your hobby is pretty special.
If I was to tally all the replies here into:
1) Very Supportive
2) Supportive
3) Well, okay...
4) Unsupportive
5) Hate it.
You and a few others score a #1. Most guitarists are getting a #2 or a #3 and I really feel sorry for those scoring only a #4 or #5

Hope that smooths things out.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Budda said:


> Dog first for us


Quality choice. We got a mastiff a year before we got pregnant. I thought it would be like a practice before the big game. 

What a fool I was. Silly silly Garrett. 

Today I spent 45 minutes cutting vegetables for a stirfry with one hand because our son wouldn't sleep unless I carried him. It was literally 6 mushrooms, 2 peppers, and some broccoli. After trying to accomplish this with one hand for half an hour I put Flynn (the son) in our baby Bjorn contraption. This freed up the second hand which I promptly used to cut off the tip of my finger because i couldn't see the cutting board properly past the baby carrier. Luckily I didn't bleed on the veggies or wake the kid with my yelling, so our stirfry went forward uncontaminated . Overall I consider this whole situation a victory because we didn't have to order delivery.

On the other hand, I love my dog.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My wife got on board with my music from day one. She has been to just about every concert I have been to in the past 16 years. Everything from Iron Maiden to BB King to Dweezil Zappa. She thinks Steve Vai is hot. She has always listened to me play if I asked her to check something out. But is not interested in sitting there while I am trying work out something for 4 hours. Don't blame her there. In turn I have gone to see Duran Duran three times, Cher, The B 52's etc. I don't mind myself, I will listen to any live music as long as its done well.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> a) "Turn that down" - as I play my acoustic...nuff said.
> b) I'm thinking of selling a guitar and maybe an amp..."GOOD, it's about time but didn't you say that last year!....".
> c) "Where are you going"...out, might drop by a music store. "Great, but you don't have the time to take me shopping or do the dishes"
> d) After selling gear and showing her the proceeds of my sale. "You should have asked more for it"
> e) if I buy some musical gear, magically, the amount I paid (cash, always) is always reduced by a factor of 50%


Sounds like my X. She didn't like the music I wrote, why is it always that jazz stuff ? 
So I wrote some country that a local group used on one of their albums, that doesn't sound like country it has all those jazz chords. 
So I wrote the theme for a TV movie, that's just for a kids movie.
So I quit letting her hear them, problem solved.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My girlfriend knew what she was getting into within a month of hanging around me. I brought 4 guitars and two amps with me when I moved in. But she is very supportive of my playing and gear hoarding.

We got her a Telecaster of her own to learn to play and work on, because I caught her sneaking around with my Tele trying to learn to surprise me. 

She came on a 8 hour drive to Cape Breton and back with me, on a Friday night to pick up a couple of vintage Pepco amp heads. The 5 watter is going to be for her, and she wants to build a cab for it.

She comes to see me play any time she possibly can, and has been singing harmony for me a bit too.

Although she is amazing for the time being, I'm still the loser in the long run. As soon as I graduate and buy a property or her mother sells her property, whichever comes first, I'm going to be stuck with her two horses...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

skilsaw said:


> Sorry Greco. Trying to be funny backfired. ....Hope that smooths things out.


No problem...totally smooth now my (forum) brother.

Sometimes (too often, actually) stuff goes right over my head and I hate when that happens


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

greco said:


> No problem...totally smooth now my (forum) brother.
> 
> Sometimes (too often, actually) stuff goes right over my head and I hate when that happens


 It's weird humour. You say the opposite of what you really mean. Thought it was typically Canadian. West Coast it is pretty common, and a couple of friends in Alberta get it but they get strange looks from others.... Try saying "What ugly Baby Pictures" to a new mother.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

40th anniversary coming up in a few months and for 23 of those years she's put up with and supported this addiction. Gotta love her for that. She has never missed a gig and just turns a blind eye to all the gear flowing in and out. We have very similar tastes in music and she's not at all afraid to tell me if something sounds like shit or she doesn't like our choice in music, LOL. But when we do something good she's as thrilled as we are.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> My wife's musical tastes are very different from mine. So what! The only problem that causes is deciding what music we listen to in the car and we are mature enough to take turns. She has never come to see me play live but she supports me 100%. She lets me have friends over to jam and encourages me to go over to their house to jam. She has no problem when I go to a jam and show up at 1:30 in the morning and we both have to get up at 6:00. Being married is about give and take on both sides and understanding that your tastes may not be the same. My wife is into sewing and collects old sewing machines. I'll never understand that. We have a spare room full of sewing gear and fabric that I know will never get used. The next time she finds a sewing machine on Craig's List I'll happily drive for two hours with her to pick it up just as I know she'd do the same for me for a guitar.


The wife plays what she wants in her car and I play what I want in my truck.....unless the grand daughters are with me then it's what they want to hear.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My husband hates my guitar and says it's a big waste of time! I think he is a bit jealous of me spending so much time with my guitar instead of him. I won't tell you what he has threatened to do with my guitar! He told me flat out that he would never support my playing. Too bad, so sad! I really wish I had his support but I don't! I have given up and now I don't really care now if he supports me or not! I support me!

We are on the same page as for our musical tastes except Pink Floyd! He loves Sabbath, Van Halen and AC/DC. He has turned a new leaf and even likes EDM(electronic dance music). No arguments from me about his musical tastes

My youngest son is my biggest supporter! He drives me to every rehearsal and doesn't mind that I am always late upon pick up time! We talk about music, he asks me what songs the band is playing and did I have fun! We bond over our love of classic rock n roll and EDM! He also really likes AC/DC! The fruit doesn't fall far from the tree! He is one cool kid!

My husband and I do have muscle cars in common! We love to watch Barret Jackson Auction together.

P.S. He did buy me my 95 Gibson SG for my birthday! He also bought me a vintage Gibson guitar watch pendant which I absolutely love! 1% support! I guess better than 0%!

It's amazing how a lot of us reduce the price of the things we acquire for GAS by 50%. He would die if he knew how much I paid for my Voodoo P+2. I told him $75 and he was accepting of that! What's white lies amongst us? lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> I will show mine guitars online (usually a PRS...) being like "look at it! It's gorgeous! It's also your favourite colour!" and I get the "I see a guitar."
> 
> sidebar: Maybe I'm the odd one out but I always ask how her day was


First question I ask when I get home after the hug and kiss is ''how was your day?''. Then, usually, I only have to listen to a few minutes of rant. If I don't ask then my evening is screwed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

Married 27 yrs come June, together for 31.
Our first anniversary was at the 'Monsters of Metal', CNE Stadium '90.
She only complains about the high notes when I practice. Every now
n' then I listen to the songs I wrote/recorded back in the 80's. She'll 
come into the office when the 'proposal' song I wrote for her comes up.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Married 27 yrs come June, together for 31.
> Our first anniversary was at the 'Monsters of Metal', CNE Stadium '90.
> She only complains about the high notes when I practice. Every now
> n' then I listen to the songs I wrote/recorded back in the 80's. She'll
> come into the office when the 'proposal' song I wrote for her comes up.


I just knew how much of a sweetheart you really are! I just had this gut feeling! Congrats on 27 years and a helluva a lot more to go! Mrs. Laristotle is a lucky woman!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

As soon as I get home from work I am so excited to know that my guitar just waits in another room for me but first, my hubby just has to tell me about his day! I listen with one ear! I acknowledge what he's saying by an occasional "really", "that's nice" or "okay"! I make myself a hot beverage and then get out of my work clothes and then tell everyone not to disturb me for the rest of the night unless it's really necessary cuz I am practicing! At least everyone gives me my own space!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Its cute the way engaged ppl always talk as if its the same as being married . Post back in 10 years.


10 years he could be single with another fiance.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I ask how her day went because she works with kids, and there's usually at least a couple funny stories per week. When you get a text saying "there is poo" with no further explanation while you wait to pick her up, you know it'll be good.

So long as they understand the importance of guitar and music, *in theory* couples should be able to make things work. 

Lola, I don't think we want to start the "white lie about gear" thing here, or any guitar forum for that matter haha.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

skilsaw said:


> Sorry Greco. Trying to be funny backfired. Good thing I didn't finish the next question. That would have really crashed.
> A wife who likes your music and supports your hobby is pretty special.
> If I was to tally all the replies here into:
> 1) Very Su





GuitarsCanada said:


> My wife got on board with my music from day one. She has been to just about every concert I have been to in the past 16 years. Everything from Iron Maiden to BB King to Dweezil Zappa. She thinks Steve Vai is hot. She has always listened to me play if I asked her to check something out. But is not interested in sitting there while I am trying work out something for 4 hours. Don't blame her there. In turn I have gone to see Duran Duran three times, Cher, The B 52's etc. I don't mind myself, I will listen to any live music as long as its done well.
> 
> View attachment 18013
> 
> ...


Being the nice guy I am I will be going to see johnny reed....again. Which is ok. She bought me tickets to Clapton a few years ago and went with me to see Darby Mills and the Headpins last year. We took the grand daughters who liked the free concert more than she did. If Cher came here or George Straight was within 1000 miles.....and in Canada.....I would have to pull in favors to get tickets. No choiuce in the matter.

*Not too sure what happened there 'cause I thought I got rid of the first quote.*


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

FWIIW my wife (s/o )is more into me/my playing these days than I am.

I guess I've got it good .


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> I ask how her day went because she works with kids, and there's usually at least a couple funny stories per week. When you get a text saying "there is poo" with no further explanation while you wait to pick her up, you know it'll be good.
> 
> So long as they understand the importance of guitar and music, *in theory* couples should be able to make things work.
> 
> Lola, I don't think we want to start the "white lie about gear" thing here, or any guitar forum for that matter haha.


My wife knows what I pay for things. I don't lie and she handles the money anyway. She understands that the guitars etc. are my way of getting thru the non-riding season. Theory went out the window a long time ago....I havn't told her that the oldest grand daughter wants to learn how to play and I might have to buy at least one or two left handed guitars.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I came home tonight to my girl learning how to finger pick on my Tele


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a buddy that played big shows and festivals in Europe 15 years ago. Met a hot Dutch girl, blah blah blah, they end up married and living in Canada. Within a year, she is demanding he quits music because there's too many sleezy women (like her) on the road. He still plays music. And I guess she's back in Holland but none of us give a shit, TBH.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Diablo said:


> Ya, all kidding aside, our relationship changed 100x more from having a kid than simply getting married, prob because like most ppl, we lived in sin for a few years first anyways.


Lol. The "wife" and I are still living in sin...with 7 and 8 year old boys. We discussed getting married when she was pregnant the first time. Ultimately, I was fine either way, but I thought SHE wanted to get married. So we went together and got an engagement ring, didn't make a big deal out of it. And that was the last I ever heard of it. At this point, we've been together 16 years, have 2 kids, been through the tough "can't stand this person" years and we both have accepted that the success or failure of any relationship is largely based on your combined ability to put up with shit. As for now, I consider myself married. I'm more of an "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" kind of guy...and if it IS broke, getting married ain't gonna fix it. If she wants to get married, she can just tell me where to be and when. Until then, I'm quite content even considering the terrible story telling techniques, the loud farts, the snoring, the terrible taste in music and movies, the fact she doesn't cook, the indifference (better than some alternatives) towards my playing...and other various things that only add to her charm. She probably has an extensive list of her own. She's alright...I think I'll keep her. I couldn't imagine a world without her in it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> I ask how her day went because she works with kids, and there's usually at least a couple funny stories per week. When you get a text saying "there is poo" with no further explanation while you wait to pick her up, you know it'll be good.
> ...


Ahhh...that makes sense now. I just get the same old office politics bull shit stuff that every woman says...."all everyone else does is chat while I do all the work, etc.". Pass.
I wish she brought that same irrepressible work ethic home some times.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yeah. Before we moved, two of her coworkers (now also my friends) lived across the hall from us. The amount of conversations about work would drive me up the wall because everyone but me was involved. My coworkers and I generally stop discussing work as soon as we leave the building - we don't need that following us around .


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> Lol. The "wife" and I are still living in sin...with 7 and 8 year old boys. We discussed getting married when she was pregnant the first time. Ultimately, I was fine either way, but I thought SHE wanted to get married. So we went together and got an engagement ring, didn't make a big deal out of it. And that was the last I ever heard of it. At this point, we've been together 16 years, have 2 kids, been through the tough "can't stand this person" years and we both have accepted that the success or failure of any relationship is largely based on your combined ability to put up with shit. As for now, I consider myself married. I'm more of an "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" kind of guy...and if it IS broke, getting married ain't gonna fix it. If she wants to get married, she can just tell me where to be and when. Until then, I'm quite content even considering the terrible story telling techniques, the loud farts, the snoring, the terrible taste in music and movies, the fact she doesn't cook, the indifference (better than some alternatives) towards my playing...and other various things that only add to her charm. She probably has an extensive list of her own. She's alright...I think I'll keep her. I couldn't imagine a world without her in it.


I hear ya, then for you, as it was for us, getting married would be more like just a big party. Which, actually was a pretty good way to do it...Very little pressure, no bridezilla, minimal undesirable parental involvement, somewhat practical ie I bought my tux off Ebay ($100 for a Ralph Lauren, and I still got to wear it to a couple company xmas parties lol) etc. It was actually quite painless compared to some other weddings id been involved in.
I bet at some point your wife will still want one, though.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lola said:


> My husband hates my guitar and says it's a big waste of time! I think he is a bit jealous of me spending so much time with my guitar instead of him. I won't tell you what he has threatened to do with my guitar! He told me flat out that he would never support my playing. Too bad, so sad! I really wish I had his support but I don't! I have given up and now I don't really care now if he supports me or not! I support me!
> 
> We are on the same page as for our musical tastes except Pink Floyd! He loves Sabbath, Van Halen and AC/DC. He has turned a new leaf and even likes EDM(electronic dance music). No arguments from me about his musical tastes
> 
> ...


its not that hes jealous of guitar, hes just concerned that you aren't spending your time doing more valuable things...like pole dance fitness classes. Like all men, hes just very sensible and concerned for you. Im sure he'd even be willing to help you practice. We (men) are good people that way.

good for you for enjoying cars together. Im a car guy and my wife most definitely isn't. She couldn't care less what car she drives asides from the practical aspects. Meanwhile Ive almost always owned nice cars and cant imagine not having one. As a previous girlfriend once described me when I was in my late 20's "...your WHOLE LIFE is a mid-life crisis!"


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I came home tonight to my girl learning how to finger pick on my Tele


Tell me "Tele" isn't your brother or best friend!!!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Diablo said:


> Ahhh...that makes sense now. I just get the same old office politics bull shit stuff that every woman says...."all everyone else does is chat while I do all the work, etc.". Pass.
> I wish she brought that same irrepressible work ethic home some times.


Here, here. Sometimes I wish my wife was less hard working but then I see her plow through a mountain of dirty laundry and bite my tongue REALLY hard. Then I get off the couch and do the dishes because I know what's good for me.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We just finished a 10 k walk! I did it to help support my husband's happiness and health. I told him point blank that I supporting him by walking with him! Why can't he support my guitar playing? 
I guess my hubby does help me to practice in a way because he knows when the door is shut to my bedroom/studio it's my time and he doesn't ever disturb me except to say it's too loud and could I pls turn it down a bit!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

johnnyshaka said:


> Tell me "Tele" isn't your brother or best friend!!!


No sir. Although our band is called The Homewreckers, so anything is possible


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I hear ya, then for you, as it was for us, getting married would be more like just a big party. Which, actually was a pretty good way to do it...Very little pressure, no bridezilla, minimal undesirable parental involvement, somewhat practical ie I bought my tux off Ebay ($100 for a Ralph Lauren, and I still got to wear it to a couple company xmas parties lol) etc. It was actually quite painless compared to some other weddings id been involved in.
> I bet at some point your wife will still want one, though.


When this wife and I got married it was a simple affair. My kid and his then girlfriend, two of her kids, the one grand daughter at the time, 3 of the wife's friends and the JP. Blue jeans and t shirts. The whole ceremony took about 10 minutes then we climbed on the bikes and left. Having been thru both I've found that it's just a little cleaner and easier when a marriage goes south as compared to when a common law situation does the same thing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

When we have a disagreement about money, it's really funny how my GAS comes into the conversation. When he was into his RC cars and boats I can't even begin to fathom the amount of money spent on his hobby let alone the travelling expenses with 3 little ones in tow! We travelled all over Ontario for races!

I have to remind him constantly that I ask for L & M gift cards when ever an occasion arises. They are what has paid for quite a bit of my gear!


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Lola, you were lucky, and maybe your husband was smart. RC Planes are a much deeper hole to throw money into. My crash videos make me weep. Other's crash videos make me howl with laughter. A few beers helps the weeping and the laughter. Not nearly as much weeping and laughing at RC Car events.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> No sir. Although our band is called The Homewreckers, so anything is possible


That's one of the best names for a band that Ive heard in a looong time.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Diablo said:


> That's one of the best names for a band that Ive heard in a looong time.


Inspired by a true story, or two, or three. We've all been on both sides of that equation, so the name just fit.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

skilsaw said:


> Lola, you were lucky, and maybe your husband was smart. RC Planes are a much deeper hole to throw money into. My crash videos make me weep. Other's crash videos make me howl with laughter. A few beers helps the weeping and the laughter. Not nearly as much weeping and laughing at RC Car events.


I used to fly RC gliders.....4' to 6' wingspan. The motor runs for long enough to get them in the air and then they soar. And you chase them. And you hope that they do not fly into restricted air space.....airports. Mine crashed and got confiscated.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> When we have a disagreement about money, it's really funny how my GAS comes into the conversation. When he was into his RC cars and boats I can't even begin to fathom the amount of money spent on his hobby let alone the travelling expenses with 3 little ones in tow! We travelled all over Ontario for races!
> 
> I have to remind him constantly that I ask for L & M gift cards when ever an occasion arises. They are what has paid for quite a bit of my gear!



Maybe you should find something that both of you agree about spending money on. My second wife used to drive the chase truck with my son riding shotgun. The grand daughters pack and this year there will be two small bikes in the garage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

I wish I had an ironhorse in the stable again.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I wish I had an ironhorse in the stable again.


Me too! My husband used to ride a Fat Boy! Turquoise and Purple at my request! I loved it! The white wall tires! Posh!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Me too! My husband used to ride a Fat Boy! Turquoise and Purple at my request! I loved it! The white wall tires! Posh!


Probably a lot of chrome too. More than what's on both the black ones. I don't recall when I didn't have a bike.....at least not in the last 40+ years. Almost all of them black and the least amount of chrome. Torquoise and purple with white wall tires......got pics?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Probably a lot of chrome too. More than what's on both the black ones. I don't recall when I didn't have a bike.....at least not in the last 40+ years. Almost all of them black and the least amount of chrome. Torquoise and purple with white wall tires......got pics?


Yes I have pictures somewhere! That was 8 years ago. There real pictures somewhere in a box in the basement! I will dig them up and show you! I didn't have a phone back then with a camera in it like I do on my I phone! I can't believe how I coped back then not having a phone.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Yes I have pictures somewhere! That was 8 years ago. There real pictures somewhere in a box in the basement! I will dig them up and show you! I didn't have a phone back then with a camera in it like I do on my I phone! I can't believe how I coped back then not having a phone.


It's easy to cope without a phone. 1995 to 2001 I didn't have one, then I got a motorola brick phone. Didn't get a phone with a camera in it until about 5 years ago. I still have the 2 35mm cameras that did me fine for more than 20 years. With boxes and boxes of pictures. And 5 or 6 digital cameras. Problem with the digital stuff is that if pics are on a hard drive and the hdd crashes, the pics are gone unless you have them some where else.  This is the '77 in it's rattlecan red phase. The one with the blue tent on the bars. 1995 I believe. My scanner will do negs up to 5"x7".


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sometimes they don't.
I tried to get her to learn bass or something...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My oldest son has been toying around with the idea of learning the guitar! I would really love it if he does learn!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> My oldest son has been toying around with the idea of learning the guitar! I would really love it if he does learn!


My grand daughter(s) want me to teach them how to play guitar. They also want to learn how to drive my truck and to fix the little bike so they can ride it....and then the '81. They will do what they want to do. But for the moment they care.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My husband is already whining about me playing too much so I can't really expect anything positive to come out of his mouth! I told him in no uncertain terms that I will never play less or ever give it up! So buck up buttercup because that's the way things are and they ain't about to change EVER!​


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I just don't think he's not hearing you well enough, Lola. I think you should turn it up a little bit when you practice.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have now come to the forgone conclusion that some of the forum members here are my support network. At least most of you people can relate to what I say. 

It's always much better than though when someone you love and has been in your life for centuries supports you whole heartedly. 

I wish my hubby would take his cheap sunglasses off and see me for the real person that I have evolved into! That will never happen so I just have to move forward!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

At least not until you play a gig and he see's the positive reactions from the crowd.
He'll then turn to guy beside him and say 'that's my girl!'


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Me too! My husband used to ride a Fat Boy! Turquoise and Purple at my request! I loved it! The white wall tires! Posh!


Just wondering what happened to the bike?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I haven't even looked for those pictures! There in some box downstairs amongst the other boxes of crap!

He sold the bike to his friend! Just too much other stuff going on in real life to be able to even enjoy it! He sold it to his friend just before he was diagnosed with cancer!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> I haven't even looked for those pictures! There in some box downstairs amongst the other boxes of crap!
> 
> He sold the bike to his friend! Just too much other stuff going on in real life to be able to even enjoy it! He sold it to his friend just before he was diagnosed with cancer!


You mean motorcycles aren't part of real life? To each his own I guess.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Relationships are tricky things. I have been married for 40 years and last year I was soooo ready to walk. I went incognito for a day and freaked everyone out. Scared the crap out of my wife when she found my packed bags. Nothing has changed since except she likes to hear me practice and doesn't resist or complain when I want to go out and she doesn't want to come along. Nothing is ever perfect. But we don't hate each other.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bluebayou said:


> Relationships are tricky things. I have been married for 40 years and last year I was soooo ready to walk. I went incognito for a day and freaked everyone out. Scared the crap out of my wife when she found my packed bags. Nothing has changed since except she likes to hear me practice and doesn't resist or complain when I want to go out and she doesn't want to come along. Nothing is ever perfect. But we don't hate each other.


They are tricky but I know when to shut up or not! I know basically how far I can push the envelope, like when to pick my battles! I have been married for 30 years! When he questioned as to why I was going to another rehearsal I let the fury fly! As I left with my guitar and my gear I said, I won't be home until midnight! He pointed out that I was just at rehearsal a week ago! I said "so"!! He knows though that when it comes to my guitar he had better not stand in my way! He calls me a "wannabe" when he gets pissy over how much I practice! He gets pouty and quiet but he let's me do what I must! He realizes how important my music, guitars and the band is to me! I can't diss him too much though! After all he did buy me my Gibson SG for my birthday. That says it all in a nutshell!

Like you said, nothing is ever perfect!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> At least not until you play a gig and he see's the positive reactions from the crowd.
> He'll then turn to guy beside him and say 'that's my girl!'


OMG Laristotle you are so correct! When my middle son wanted to become a professional body builder my husband said so many negative things in regards to this pursuit! When my son said that he was entering his first national competition my husband complained about this being such a waste of time. As it got closer to the competition my son was missing family events because he had to go train. The negativity on my husband's part became worse. My son asked me if we were coming to his event and I said I would come but I didn't think his dad would be there. The 3 boys left the day before because my son had to get a hotel room and get his spray tans set up and he had backstage prep to do. When he came out on stage I screamed his name like I have never screamed before. He did his posing routine and came in 3rd amongst 7 others in his weight class! He looked amazing! My husband stood up and was almost in tears applauding enthusiastically for his son. After that my husband went around showing off the pics on his phone to whoever would listen to what he had to say. My husband was and is so proud of his son! 

I know when my husband sees me up on stage playing it will be deja vu all over again. He will say, see that woman playing that guitar? That's my wife! lol


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A successful relationship is mostly about "putting up with shit"...for everyone concerned.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> At least not until you play a gig and he see's the positive reactions from the crowd.
> He'll then turn to guy beside him and say 'that's my girl!'


Nah, when she's just played a set and he sees the six young guys wanting to buy her drinks, asking her what she's doing after the gig, etc. He'll go from not supportive to supportive to "we're gonna sell all that shit on ebay" in one set!

Just kidding Lola. I agree that it will be similar to the situ with your son. The pride will finally emerge.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> A successful relationship is mostly about "putting up with shit"...for everyone concerned.


After putting up with each others shit for 30 years I am somewhat complacent. I just go in my room and play my guitar when the shit becomes too thick! You learn to tolerate each other or you don't! Just in one ear and out the other! I am a very tenacious spirited person! If you really get in my face I will bite you like a pitbull!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> A successful relationship is mostly about "putting up with shit"...for everyone concerned.


Or just leave.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

See above - see/hear below


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> See above - see/hear below


It ain't. You end up sharing the same area and hating each others guts. As Lola said, in one ear and out the other. then you either walk out the door or find a reason to have the door slamed behind you. Been there more than once. After a while it's just another song, "Here's a Quarter etc..".


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This doesn't describe my life--but a cool song--and sort of continues from some stuff above...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i think the first 3 minutes of this video is relevant


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola, have you explained that practices are generally a weekly thing to him yet?

If you really want to scare him, tell him one of your forum people drives 5 hour round trips to practice twice a week.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> Lola, have you explained that practices are generally a weekly thing to him yet?
> 
> If you really want to scare him, tell him one of your forum people drives 5 hour round trips to practice twice a week.


Or she could just let him read the forum.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Or she could just let him read the forum.


She said she knows how to pick her battles. The fact that she hasn't sat him down to read all our responses shows that she's chosen on that particular topic. Or she's done exactly that, and none of us are the wiser.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> She said she knows how to pick her battles. The fact that she hasn't sat him down to read all our responses shows that she's chosen on that particular topic. Or she's done exactly that, and none of us are the wiser.


Could be she only picks battles she knows she can win especially when she knows what buttons to push. Could also be that he visits here a time or three.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

One time I started playing guitar at a family gathering and everyone left the room.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> One time I started playing guitar at a family gathering and everyone left the room.


Your family or the in-laws?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Your family or the in-laws?


My dad's family. They had no appreciation for music anyway. Most of them are dead now.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> One time I started playing guitar at a family gathering and everyone left the room.


I am really going to have to remember this one!!! Best one I have ever read to get out of having to stay in the same room with annoying outlaws! N


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Nah! None of this stuff really bugs me that much! I love me and that's all that really matters! I believe in me and that's all that really matters! I have gotten to a point in my life where I am my own best friend! I am independent, fierce and loyal to myself! And that's all that really matters!

Life is a challenge and I really thrive on challenges! And that's all that really matters!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Nah! None of this stuff really bugs me that much! I love me and that's all that really matters! I believe in me and that's all that really matters! I have gotten to a point in my life where I am my own best friend! I am independent, fierce and loyal to myself! And that's all that really matters!
> 
> Life is a challenge and I really thrive on challenges! And that's all that really matters!!


Probably 40 years ago I gave up seeing life as a challenge and just living it became a hell of a lot more enjoyable and interesting. I've found out most of the time I like myself, some times I don't, and I love others and they love me back, no questions asked. I've found out being fierce and independent, loyal to myself and being my best friend is boring and lonely. I have some "best friends" who like me and love me. I believe in me, there again most of the time, but I believe in others just as much. To me, this, among other things matters. Seems like your life and mine are very different....I couldn't live yours and you probably couldn't live mine. So be it.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Lola said:


> Nah! None of this stuff really bugs me that much! I love me and that's all that really matters! I believe in me and that's all that really matters! I have gotten to a point in my life where I am my own best friend! I am independent, fierce and loyal to myself! And that's all that really matters!
> 
> Life is a challenge and I really thrive on challenges! And that's all that really matters!!


Is that all that really matters?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> Is that all that really matters?


Most definitely! Nothing else matters! I am absolutely serious! I took me a long time to develop this attitude! I am very happy I did! 

It was sad for a very long time! I really believed what people told me I was instead of believing in what I truly was!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Probably 40 years ago I gave up seeing life as a challenge and just living it became a hell of a lot more enjoyable and interesting. I've found out most of the time I like myself, some times I don't, and I love others and they love me back, no questions asked. I've found out being fierce and independent, loyal to myself and being my best friend is boring and lonely. I have some "best friends" who like me and love me. I believe in me, there again most of the time, but I believe in others just as much. To me, this, among other things matters. Seems like your life and mine are very different....I couldn't live yours and you probably couldn't live mine. So be it.


That is why we are called "individuals"! Your perception of reality is very different from mine! What I have developed into and how I have developed these traits called protective mechanisms for self preservation has taken me a lifetime so far! I don't believe in others except for family members and a few coworkers!! I have huge trust issues with the general public! You are definitely different from me and I you! It would be a very boring world if we were all the same!

I would rather be alone and hang out with me rather than hang out with those that pretend to be my friends! I love my own company but am never lonely if that makes sense!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> Is that all that really matters?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Or just leave.


That's the easy way out!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> That's the easy way out!


At times it's the smart and most painless way to go. And it ain't easy. Especially when you've been putting up with shit for a long time and you don't give a damn about the other person anymore.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've put a lot of thought into to this and I've decided that taking advise from strangers on a guitar forum might not be the way to go when it comes to major life decisions.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> I've put a lot of thought into to this and I've decided that taking advise from strangers on a guitar forum might not be the way to go when it comes to major life decisions.


Actually no one is giving advice! I am certainly not! I am just telling you of a few life experiences!


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

This thread is a lot like this picture. There is some good in there you just have to find it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> I've put a lot of thought into to this and I've decided that taking advise from strangers on a guitar forum might not be the way to go when it comes to major life decisions.


What??? Are you telling me I don't need 18 guitars and 13 amps? WHAT??? PFffffffttttttt.........


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> What??? Are you telling me I don't need 18 guitars and 13 amps? WHAT??? PFffffffttttttt.........


Only read what the great master Electraglide has to say...
When he was young, he wanted a kitty. Then, all he wanted was pussy. Now his life would be fulfilled if he taught his grand daughter guitar... It is The Cycle of Life. LionKing, move over.

Come to think of it, with regard to the Cycle of Life, Electraglide thinks everyone should own a Harley.
At least that is what I have determined from studying his philosophy here on the forum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2016)

Here's mine. And it's current owner. lol.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> What??? Are you telling me I don't need 18 guitars and 13 amps? WHAT??? PFffffffttttttt.........


Nope, if you have 18 guitars you should have 18 amps. Just my advice.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

skilsaw said:


> Only read what the great master Electraglide has to say...
> When he was young, he wanted a kitty. Then, all he wanted was pussy. Now his life would be fulfilled if he taught his grand daughter guitar... It is The Cycle of Life. LionKing, move over.
> 
> Come to think of it, with regard to the Cycle of Life, Electraglide thinks everyone should own a Harley.
> At least that is what I have determined from studying his philosophy here on the forum.


Actually that's a Harley for each of the grand daughters.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Nope, if you have 18 guitars you should have 18 amps. Just my advice.


Then I am way behind on both counts---but especially amps.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Here's mine. And it's current owner. lol.
> 
> View attachment 18676
> 
> ...


That's it? Come on boy, you're slipping. And your desktop on the monitor looks pretty crowded. Glad to see you use Malwarebytes but your keyboard looks a little old.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2016)

That's for the old second computer at the side.
I don't toss what still works.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> That's for the old second computer at the side.
> I don't toss what still works.


True. PS2 plug in?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2016)

Never advanced past PS1.
Gran Turismo was all that I ever played.


----------

